# Lawn Mower repair



## DaveAmerica (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm green to hands on engine work, but I thought this project would be a good starting point for me. And I'm hoping you guys can help guide me through it, if willing.

My landlord has an old mower that I wanted to fix up for her (gratitude for all the tomatoes she's given me over the years from her garden). It's pretty beat up. When it stops working, I usually just pull the plug and wipe off the oil and it'll work for another month or so.

My goal is to really go over the top with this thing. First, I want to replace the piston and gasket (or is it a ring?), because it's rotten. Clean the carb and paint the whole thing in a matte black or hot red. Either way, I want to paint it, the whole thing. Also, I want to replace the exhaust with something a little more cool (maybe something chrome, not sure yet)

The hood is the other part I want to strip down and paint. Probably a matte black with some sort of character. (I'm going very hot rod with this I know) One problem is that one of the engine mount wholes busted out. I might be able to still mount the engine, but I'm willing to get it re-fabed if need be.

A few things I need to know:

How can I find the size of the engine, or model, or other identifying marks so I know what I'm working on? That'll help right? If all of this fails, I'll just look at purchasing a new one, but where's the fun in that?

I can't seem to get the piston out. It looks like it's attached to the crank with bolts that have the metal purposefully pulled up over the sides so I can't get a wrench on it.

How can I clean the engine case and hood so that I can take it somewhere to get painted? 

How should I clean the carb?

Wow, lots of stuff eh? Here's hoping you guys wanna teach me. ;-)

-D


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

on the engine case...or fan cover..there should be numbers stamped into the metal...
second would be to locate a manual...will guide you to rebuild it.

the part broken off the housing will need to be welded back on...a local garage should help you with that.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

If it is as old as it sounds to me it doesn't sound like it is worth the time or trouble to do all that you are planning to do to it. just my opinion.


----------



## DaveAmerica (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll check it out tonight. It's pretty dirty, hopefully I can find something.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The mounting holes on a mower deck usually break out like that due to excessive vibration. I would check the crankshaft to make sure it's not bent.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.One thing we can tell is that the motor is a Briggs & Stratton.There will be some numbers stamped into the top of the recoil start shroud.If you post the numbers,we will know what engine you are working on.The metal tabs on the rod bolts are to keep the bolts from loosening,just use a screw driver to bend them open.


----------



## DaveAmerica (Aug 25, 2011)

@usmcgrunt 
Thanks. So that is the point of access correct? Just bend the tabs and unbolt?

Got the numbers - pinned it down to a Briggs & Stratton 92502. I got the illustrated parts list and the user manual from the website.

I'm a little confused on how I'm supposed to get the fly wheel/magneto off. Any tips?

That seems to be about it. Once I have all that I figure I can start ordering parts and sending things off for paint. Then it's back together again.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

That's correct on the tabs,just bend them open and remove the bolts."After" the piston and rod are removed,loosen and remove the flywheel nut and hit the end of the crankshaft with a rubber mallet or a block of wood and a hammer which will allow the flywheel to pop off.If the engine was still assembled,you would need a puller to remove the flywheel.Hope this helps.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Never used a flywheel puller in 40yrs, always did it just the way you described or used a screw on adapter on the top of the crank or the center of an old starter clutch, now and then a flywheel might need a little persuasion with a large screwdriver or small pry bar.


----------



## DaveAmerica (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to go. Got it all disassembled this evening.

I guess the next step is to figure out what to replace. 

Any tips on cleaning this stuff and getting it prepped for paint? The hood is in the worst shape I think. I'm also looking for a decent parts place.

Thanks so far guys.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

As 30Yr stated in a previous post, you need to make sure the crankshaft is not bent or all your work will be a waste of time and money. Have a good one. Geo


----------

